# medion akoya display problem



## josie11691993 (Jan 2, 2010)

my medion akoya MD 96970 laptop screen displays multiple screens that tile down the page. its shows about 8 screens that have lines running through them. i have tried system restore and a disk error scan, neither have worked. What is causing this and how can i fix it??


----------



## zwetschgen (Aug 9, 2010)

have exactly the same issue as josie - medion akoya MD 96970 laptop screen displays multiple screens tiling down the page. it shows about 8 screens with vertical lines running through them - boot in safe mode and only vertical broken lines display - does anyone know the cause and the fix - unit purchased from Aldi is less than 2 years old but cant find the receipt :-(


----------



## gerlano (Sep 13, 2010)

I have seen this problem on a customers laptop, and after using diagnostics I have concluded the problem is due to the Nvidia Geforce Graphics chip. Have a look at this article for information http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1028703/nvidia-g84-g86-bad. Dell and HP where doing an extended warranty, I have been unable to get information from Medion.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi has anyone tried updating the driver or using a older driver to see if it will alleviate the issue


----------



## gerlano (Sep 13, 2010)

The steps I have taken have been rolling back the driver, uninstalling the driver completely, and then downloading the latest from Nvidia, no change. Uninstalling completely, and installing from the recovery partition, when this failed tried from the drivers disc supplied with the computer, no change. Repair install of the operating system, and finally a completely new installation of the OS. None of the steps resolved the problem with the display, at one stage I thought it had resolved, but within a couple of minutes the computer experienced a BSOD, error code 0X116 - hardware or software fault in the graphics. 
After research the problem I found on that it is not only Medion laptops having this problem but any system with the Geforce 86 series chips installed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi then it really is down to getting the company to respond and agree to fixing the problem,try going down the not fit for purpose route


----------

